# Darts



## Ian G (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi,

Im new to Singapore, and was wondering if there are any darts teams I can join. Done a few google searches but nothing comes up. If anyone is looking for an extra member to their team let me know.

Cheers
Ian


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Ian G said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im new to Singapore, and was wondering if there are any darts teams I can join. Done a few google searches but nothing comes up. If anyone is looking for an extra member to their team let me know.
> 
> ...


You can check the Irish pub Molley Roffeys, their outlet in Dorsett hotel has a dart board, you may find something there .. 

Rare to see dart board now .. if you exclude the few Filipino bars ...


----------



## Ian G (Sep 2, 2014)

thanks. one of the first pubs i went in over here - ice cold just off orchard had two so i was hoping it was popular over here.


----------



## sherwinjoseph (Feb 21, 2015)

*bar at kallang*



Ian G said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im new to Singapore, and was wondering if there are any darts teams I can join. Done a few google searches but nothing comes up. If anyone is looking for an extra member to their team let me know.
> 
> ...


There is a bar at kallang stadium they got darts, pool and live bands as well. hope that helps


----------

